# Costco Beef Brisket price tip



## crvtt

Was at Costco and the butcher happened to be out so I started talking to him about the brisket.  Told him the ones they had out had nearly no fat and that for smoking I needed some fat.  He told me he could sell me an untrimmed cryo vacced brisket, AND it would be cheaper.   It was $5.69/lb trimmed in a stryrofoam package, untrimmed cryo vacced was $4.19/lb!    













20130219_133820.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 19, 2013


















20130219_133831.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 19, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Good tip.  I always ask the butcher, not matter where I am shopping how much the UN-cut price is on whatever meat I am buying. You'd also be surprised what cuts they have in the back that they don't put out in the display. Make good friends with your favorite shopping stores butcher! I even take mine samples of what I've made!


----------



## mneeley490

$2.25 lb. for packers at Cash & Carry thru 2/24/13.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mneeley490 said:


> $2.25 lb. for packers at Cash & Carry thru 2/24/13.


I almost picked one up at C & C  when I picked up the tri-tip ($3.15 lb.) the other day. The Fiancee would've killed me!! Pay days Friday so I plan on picking one up then and sneaking it into the freezer!!!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

Last one I bought was $1.89 / lb this past fall at Super Wally World....wonder what the costco price for their shoulders are with the bone still in...


----------



## linguica

SUPER IDEA..... considering today's meat prices. All the butcher i know buy and cut their own steaks like that also.


----------



## jirodriguez

mneeley490 said:


> $2.25 lb. for packers at Cash & Carry thru 2/24/13.


+1

I buy all my briskets at Cash & Carry


----------



## bruno994

No Cash and Carrys around here, HEB, Wal-Mart and a few other local stores.  Most typically have select grade briskets for $2.18, with the occasional sale of $1.99 or so. Angus choice will usually run about $4.50 per pound.


----------



## crvtt

That must explain the difference in prices between Costco and the cheaper places, Costco sells choice waly world sells select.  Was wondering why such a price difference.


----------



## bmudd14474

I got choice from Smart and Final for 2.60 a lb


----------



## stickyfingers

I bought 16 lb. packer at Sam's fro $2.49/lb.


----------



## mneeley490

New sale at Cash & Carry: briskets now $1.99 lb. thru 3/24. Haven't seen it that cheap for a long time. Gotta make more room in the freezer...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mneeley490 said:


> New sale at Cash & Carry: briskets now $1.99 lb. thru 3/24. Haven't seen it that cheap for a long time. Gotta make more room in the freezer...


I just saw that in the hot sheet!!!


----------



## wazoo

I need some corned beef for corned beef and cabbage for St. Paddy day and I have been wanting to try pastrami.  Sounds like a trip to Cash and Carry this week.  As far as freezing some for future use, would you freeze it as is or rinse it and then freeze it?   Either way it will be vacuum sealed.


----------



## mneeley490

I would freeze as is. Should be fine.


----------



## humdinger

Sounds like there is a lull in regular brisket prices, maybe due to corned beef popularity this time of year. Who knows, but I'll be looking this weekend for sure.


----------



## michief

HEBs in Austin have packers for 1.69, limit 2 right now :)


----------



## onewondershow

OK I need some help. I bought the untrimmed brisket from Costco, I mixed up bilbos rub and then I fell asleep.  My wife sweetheart that she is dry rubbed the brisket for me that I planned on smoking when I get home from work today. I did not get to take it out of the cryovac and check the bottom for silver skin,my wife did not know this needed to be done.. Does anyone with experience with the Costco untrimmed brisket know if it usually has this on it? Should I just clean off the bottom and inspect it when I get home? This will be my first smoked brisket,  and also my first smoke on my new vision kamado from Costco.


----------



## crvtt

If there was silver skin on mine I certainly didn't remove it, but I don't think there was.  I would just proceed as normal and not wipe off the dry rub.


----------



## onewondershow

I spoke to my wife and she said there was nothing like that on it so I left it alone. She really did I nice job on the rub.thanks for the response and the price tip.


----------



## mummel

Any good deals on brisket at the moment?


----------



## jirodriguez

mummel said:


> Any good deals on brisket at the moment?


Not sure if you have Cash and Carry in your neck of the woods, but here in Oregon they have brisket for $2.88 lb. right now.


----------



## mummel

Wow what a steal.  No C&C anywhere near me!


----------



## jirodriguez

mummel said:


> Wow what a steal.  No C&C anywhere near me!


It's a restaurant supply store, I bet you can find something similar in your area - they usually have great prices on large pieces of meat like that.


----------



## humdinger

Yeah the restaurant supply store here (Gordon Foods Service) has choice packers for around $3/lb. Pretty good considering what its been.


----------



## mummel

I need to get in on this!  Thanks.


----------



## bwarbiany

Costco here has Prime for $3.29/lb.


----------



## schmendrick

Albertson's was selling Choice cut packer briskets for $1.99 a couple of weeks ago. I picked one up and did a 12 hour smoke on it. Came out fantastic.


----------

